# OTT TTF?!



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Here a dummy question... 
Excluding PFS 
What make an OTT an OTT ?
And
What make a TTF a TTF?

Only how the bands / tubes are attached?

Or the form play a role too?

I mean I can take a TTF and make it OTT just changing the band orientation ... But it's this enough to say... It's an OTT?!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I think it is as simple as you said.

If the projectile goes OTT, it is over the top. Bands are attached so the lay on top of the forks to facilitate this.

If the projectile goes TTF, it is through the forks. Bands are attached so they lay on the outside of the forks to facilitate this.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Some say it's band orientation. Others say it's the path the ammo travels. I think it's band orientation.

I believe Charles did a video explaining that ALL ammo travels through the forks, at least in part, regardless of band orientation.

So if you attach on the sides of the forks you're a through the forker- often noted for your charisma, leadership, and strength of character. If you attach on top of the forks you're an over the topper, easily recognized by that loose piece of rubber dangling mercilessly from your passenger-side wiper blade...


----------



## drigo (Feb 29, 2016)

Im a little new here but I believe its all about the ammo, cuz if it goes through the fork its a TTF even if the band is attached in a weird way, and the same goes to OTT(I saw joerg shooting with a T fork) but this is a this is a newbie talking.


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

OTT = Over The Top. As in the bands are attached in a way where they go over the tops of the forks. If the bands are going over the top, so is the ammo.

TTF = Through The Fork. As in the bands are attached in a way that they shoot through the forks. If the bands are traveling through the fork, so is the ammo.

The Scout from simple shot is a perfect example. It is both a TTF and OTT shooter because the bands can be oriented either way. There are many shooters that can be shot both OTT and TTF, so technically they count as both. But in general if someone is referring to a shooter as either OTT or TTF that will generally mean that the shooter is specifically designed for one or the other.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I found Charles' video. Unless you're a fork-flipper or speed-bumper, some of your ammo passes through the forks even with an over-the-top band arrangement: 




edit: fair warning- a flour finger is obliterated in the above video, mature viewers only please.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> I found Charles' video. Unless you're a fork-flipper or speed-bumper, some of your ammo passes through the forks even with an over-the-top band arrangement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles could pretty much say anything and I'll probably believe him. Evidence shown or not.

I believe the OTT/TTF refers to the band attachment. Some slingshots are designed one way and some are designed for either.

However, I do think that some designs lend themselves better to a curtain way even though they are designed to accommodate both. For example, my HTS can be banded either way and I can shoot it well either way, but the frame is clearly designed for TTF. I feel the opposite way about my Scout. It also can be banded either way and I can shoot it well either way too, but the frame seems to naturally fit OTT better, in my opinion.

Honestly, both those frames I'm more accurate & consistent when banded OTT. It's what proves to me that I'm an OTT shooter.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I like it when a man stands by his band arrangement, no matter how misguided. For instance, Ryan's opinion that the Scout sets up better over-the-top isn't received with umbrage, nor is it cause to direct a hearty guffaw toward his position. I will however suggest he have his primary dwelling inspected for radon leaks and cut-back on the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> CornDawg said:
> 
> 
> > I found Charles' video. Unless you're a fork-flipper or speed-bumper, some of your ammo passes through the forks even with an over-the-top band arrangement:
> ...


I don't know Ryan, I like my Scout TTF best. That being said I can't imagine My HTS banded for OTT.... I know it can be but I never will. Maybe because she was my first love and I am still the best with her...... The Scout being a close second. That being said I am good with my Torque which is OTT only and my Semi Custom Omega which is OTT only. I do band TTF if frame allows it though.


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

truthornothing said:


> RyanJL said:
> 
> 
> > CornDawg said:
> ...


opinions are like @$$holes, everyone's got one and I was just showing mine off. Trust me, I started off shooting TTF and was great. As I recall, I even beat you at the MWST with my TTF :neener: just kidding around. But for some reason my style changed and I went with it. Banding the scout TTF works great. I was just saying that it seems, to me, to be naturally suited toward OTT even though it works fine TTF.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

RyanJL said:


> truthornothing said:
> 
> 
> > RyanJL said:
> ...


Ok, Ok, rub it in lol understand though I had been shooting slingshots less than a month at the MWST. I started TTF too but I can shoot either. I like the Touque a lot. I have had to switch to lighter latex because of my thumb. The Torque's 1 1/8" wide fork tips allow me to band up with 1 1/8" Theraband Silver and get good zip on 3/8-7/16 steel with a light pull. I break golf tees with this set up pretty regularly. My HTS banded with 3/4" TB silver doubles is a little harder to pull but is a tack driver. I hope to be a more able adversary at the MWST this year. Actually need to rig up my practice targets soon. Challenge acknowledged and accepted. Hopefully my new Scorpion will be in in time to practice with


----------



## RyanL (May 22, 2014)

I'm stoked, it should be a ton of fun. I'm a pretty competitive person but I'm just excited to go and shoot with all these people.

Sorry for hi-hacking the post. I think Truth and I are done with our fun ego pushing.


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

Yah I am not really a smack talker but Yes I am competitive. The best method is the one you shoot best with and that is all I have to say about that


----------

